# KxK Custom Bass



## MetalDaze (Mar 7, 2012)

1st post in the bass section so go easy  Hopefully not a repost.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 7, 2012)

Although I would not order your bass, I'll defend to the death your right to order it sir.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 7, 2012)

It's definitely worth noting that that is NOT a KxK design, it was a complete one-off custom that a guy ordered and then abandoned when it was completed.

Did you buy it or just posting the pics?


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 7, 2012)

Just posting pics 

I thought I'd check out the KxK in stock page and saw it. I actually like crazy shapes like that....although that one screams Moser. 

I would rock it, if it was lefty and had more, thinner strings


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 8, 2012)

Making a case for that thing must have deforested a good square of Amazonia.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 8, 2012)

Just not my thing.


----------



## MTech (Mar 8, 2012)

So it's a Hybrid KxK Vixen/Devastator Bass.


----------



## Cad P Crayon (Mar 9, 2012)

That actually looks quite nice. Maybe a bit of a pain to store and carry, but awesome. What are the specs?


----------



## elq (Mar 9, 2012)

Not really my style


----------



## technomancer (Mar 9, 2012)

MTech said:


> So it's a Hybrid KxK Vixen/Devastator Bass.



It's a customer provided design  It's also ugly as hell and Rob hates it 

On the bright side after several years the original customer finally ponied up the cash to buy the completed guitar so it is also GONE and another one will never be built


----------



## anne (Mar 9, 2012)

That's the hard part about running a creative business... Your customers will eventually ask for a turd, and you gotta put your name on it after making it the best possible turd. :3


----------



## mphsc (Mar 9, 2012)

anne said:


> That's the hard part about running a creative business... Your customers will eventually ask for a turd, and you gotta put your name on it after making it the best possible turd. :3


----------



## technomancer (Mar 9, 2012)

anne said:


> That's the hard part about running a creative business... Your customers will eventually ask for a turd, and you gotta put your name on it after making it the best possible turd. :3



Yeah there was apparently a long drawn out period of begging before Rob finally gave in and built it for the guy


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 9, 2012)

It's not the most attractive bass I've ever seen, but I'm sure it's deceptive in how awesome it sounds and plays.


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 9, 2012)

Google is amazing. Here is an in progress pic:


----------



## thrsher (Mar 9, 2012)

I think it looks sick natural....i would have considered the purchasing of it if it were a 5 string


----------



## zappatton2 (Mar 9, 2012)

I quite like the design! Maybe not as much as a Rico Jr. Vixen, which it seems to have drawn inspiration from. But I like it. Unique shapes and evil points are always winners in my books.


----------

